# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Domas?

## sup3rm4n

Sorry cerewet bgt nih. Apa ada yg tau Domas itu campuran ikan koi jenis apa dgn ikan koi jenis apa yah?Makasihhhh....

----------


## beclge

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## odil kokoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

kira-kira ada yang kuchibeni gak yah.... :P  :P  :P

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sup3rm4n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beclge

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sup3rm4n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sup3rm4n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sup3rm4n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sup3rm4n

Right?Maksudnya beneran salah satu jenis Koi?

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## superkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sup3rm4n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

